# Dead Things and the Hideous Horror on Howe 2015



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is my 2015 Yard haunt video. The music is Broom with a View by Kristen Lawrence. I had used this song once before but, for various reasons, never felt I did it justice. I will be posting a video of the garage walkthrough as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So did you manage to fog the entire neighborhood?:jol:

i like how you have so many things packed into your space - a lot of entertaining animations mixed in with the static pieces. My favorites were the archway with smoking gargoyles/dragons and those skulls flying around.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Visual treat for the eyes!!! That excellent entrance sets the tone!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Incredible!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What's not to like!! Great lighting, animation, spooky props and FOG!! What an awesome display and I'm sure the kids and their parents loved it! Just great!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Terrific haunt Pat!
Love the flying skulls


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Great atmospheric effects with the fog and lighting. Bet the kids loved the witches.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It's all already been said, but, Awesome job! What a wonderful Halloween treat.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, what a great haunt. So many cool props. Love the floating skulls cruising through the graveyard.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Nice job - loved the floating skulls especially.


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

holy crap


----------

